# Not getting on with fixed.



## wheresthetorch (8 Mar 2016)

So, I've been riding my new Mango 'fixed' for a few days, but decided I don't like it. 

I couldn't get my toes in the straps properly with the pedals going round all the time, and every time I stopped at, for example, a junction, the pedals were in the wrong place for setting off. And I definitely can't track-stand!! 

I expect I'll be told I should MTFU, but it took the enjoyment out of the bike for me, so we're back on freewheel.


----------



## fossyant (8 Mar 2016)

Get SPDs.


----------



## wheresthetorch (8 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> Get SPDs.



I have clipless on my road bike, but this is my 'grab and go' bike, so I want to be wearing any old shoes or boots.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (8 Mar 2016)

wheresthetorch said:


> I have clipless on my road bike, but this is my 'grab and go' bike, so I want to be wearing any old shoes or boots.



Don't use the toe straps? Decent set of flats then.


----------



## fossyant (8 Mar 2016)

A few days isn't long, but if you want grab and go, ditch fixed and the straps then. I've been riding fixed for 7 years.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Mar 2016)

You'll be fitting gears next.


----------



## Ian H (8 Mar 2016)

If you want to enjoy fixed you have to be prepared to persevere. Pedals suitable for easy pick-up help (rat-traps or quills with a tab on the back). Moving the cranks at a standstill is usually by applying the front brake and pushing the bars to lift the rear wheel.


----------



## Dave Davenport (8 Mar 2016)

As others have said, it takes a while to get comfortable with fixed (especially going down steep hills!), give it at least a few weeks.
As Adrian suggested, some M424's might be a good idea, me and Mrs D run them on our tourers so as we don't have to wear SPD shoes if popping to the shops (ok pub) when away, you can pick them up for 20 quid (Decathlon plus others) at the moment.


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2016)

wheresthetorch said:


> So, I've been riding my new Mango 'fixed' for a few days, but decided I don't like it.
> 
> I couldn't get my toes in the straps properly with the pedals going round all the time, and every time I stopped at, for example, a junction, the pedals were in the wrong place for setting off. And I definitely can't track-stand!!
> 
> I expect I'll be told I should MTFU, but it took the enjoyment out of the bike for me, so we're back on freewheel.



Getting in and out of clips and straps is something you learn just as you learn to get in and out of clipless, find somewhere where you can lean against something like a wall and whilst stationary practice getting your feet in and out of the clips and straps. All of us have our prefered methods of getting the pedals in the right place by lifting the back of the bike, I hold the nose of the saddle and lift the back of the bike so I can get the pedals in the right place.


----------



## derrick (8 Mar 2016)

wheresthetorch said:


> So, I've been riding my new Mango 'fixed' for a few days, but decided I don't like it.
> 
> I couldn't get my toes in the straps properly with the pedals going round all the time, and every time I stopped at, for example, a junction, the pedals were in the wrong place for setting off. And I definitely can't track-stand!!
> 
> I expect I'll be told I should MTFU, but it took the enjoyment out of the bike for me, so we're back on freewheel.


Do what suits you sir. Your the one riding it. I love my fixie but they are not every ones cup of tea.


----------



## screenman (8 Mar 2016)

Do not stop pedalling I did first time on mine as I crossed the finish line in a 10 at about 30mph, I can to this day remember being about 6 foot off the ground and having the time to think, this is going to hurt.

Now I know only a muppet would put a fixie together the night before an event when they had not ridden one for over 25 years, but muppetry is one of my life skills it seems.


----------



## palinurus (8 Mar 2016)

wheresthetorch said:


> I couldn't get my toes in the straps properly with the pedals going round all the time, and every time I stopped at, for example, a junction, the pedals were in the wrong place for setting off. And I definitely can't track-stand!.



It takes a few weeks before it starts to make sense in my experience.

For the pedal position you'll find a way that suits you, I put the front brake on, push forwards to lift the rear wheel slightly and set the cranks how I want them, I've also learned to start pedalling no matter where my feet are- I do a bit of both.

I still can't track stand.


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2016)

palinurus said:


> It takes a few weeks before it starts to make sense in my experience.
> 
> For the pedal position you'll find a way that suits you, I put the front brake on, push forwards to lift the rear wheel slightly and set the cranks how I want them, I've also learned to start pedalling no matter where my feet are- I do a bit of both.
> 
> I still can't track stand.



I still can't track stand either, I've been on fixed for years and never fully mastered it, I can also start of from a variety of positions,, I've been on clips and straps for over 25 years but still fluff getting my foot in once in a while.


----------



## screenman (8 Mar 2016)

I must admit to preferring spd over clips and straps, just put your foot on the pedal and you are clipped in.


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2016)

screenman said:


> I must admit to preferring spd over clips and straps, just put your foot on the pedal and you are clipped in.



Thats what I do with clips and straps, just put my foot in and go. All those years ago when I was first on clips and straps my club mates taught me about the sweet spot, where the straps are just tight enough for them to make a difference but not that tight I couldn't wiggle a foot out.


----------



## screenman (8 Mar 2016)

Dave I rode strapped in the dark ages before clipped in took over, I was a very early covert. Back in 1968 when I first raced cross we did not have the option though.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Mar 2016)

must admit not tried fixed with spd's


----------



## potsy (8 Mar 2016)

Similar to the OP when I tried mine fixed side last year, did a few short rides but never felt comfortable, turned the wheel back to SS and haven't tried again yet.
Maybe it's just a case of persevering but I didn't really get the advantage, maybe I'll try again when I'm back into my cycling a bit more?


----------



## fossyant (8 Mar 2016)

biggs682 said:


> must admit not tried fixed with spd's



They work great - MTB SPD's


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Mar 2016)

I switched the wheel round to fixed on my bike when I was a teenager and did a few terrifying trips to school and back. I still remember the fear of grounding the pedal every corner and the overall feeling that the bike was trying to kill me. Decades later I'm still traumatised.


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2016)

screenman said:


> Dave I rode strapped in the dark ages before clipped in took over, I was a very early covert. Back in 1968 when I first raced cross we did not have the option though.



I have 3 bikes, 2 with clips and straps and 1 with clipless, I've tried to get on with clipless twice but always gone back to clips and straps, at the moment the bike with clipless is on the turbo and I ride clips and straps when out on the road, if I got an advantage from clipless I might persevere a bit more but but I don't so I'm happy to keep riding clips and straps.


----------



## fossyant (8 Mar 2016)

The main issue is modern shoes aren't designed for straps. I started with clips - lovely aero Shimano 600 and Dura Ace 7400. Switched to DA Looks, but the lack of float on early pedals, meant I went back to clips for a while, then back to Look when the float was re-introduced.

SPD MTB pedals/cleats are about the easiest to set up.


----------



## dave r (8 Mar 2016)

fossyant said:


> The main issue is modern shoes aren't designed for straps. I started with clips - lovely aero Shimano 600 and Dura Ace 7400. Switched to DA Looks, but the lack of float on early pedals, meant I went back to clips for a while, then back to Look when the float was re-introduced.
> 
> SPD MTB pedals/cleats are about the easiest to set up.



I use MTB shoes without the cleats fitted


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (8 Mar 2016)

My comfiest shoe/pedal set up, by far, is my Quoc Pham Fixie's and double clip/strap set up. The set up really is like wearing my slippers. And like Dave, I don't struggle getting in out of them. But in winter I use SPD goretex boots.

Quick tip to get the pedals in the right place when stopped - one foot down, front brake on, lean forward to clear the ground with the rear wheel, spin to right position, wheel back down.


----------



## fossyant (8 Mar 2016)

I love my fixed, but car drivers don't seem to like it. I have managed to prove that carbon is quite tough though.


----------



## e-rider (9 Mar 2016)

wheresthetorch said:


> So, I've been riding my new Mango 'fixed' for a few days, but decided I don't like it.
> 
> I couldn't get my toes in the straps properly with the pedals going round all the time, and every time I stopped at, for example, a junction, the pedals were in the wrong place for setting off. And I definitely can't track-stand!!
> 
> I expect I'll be told I should MTFU, but it took the enjoyment out of the bike for me, so we're back on freewheel.


for city riding, a freewheel is probably a much more convenient option so why not. However, you will not be as cool and will not get as many girls! If you ride fixed long enough you'll get used to it.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2016)

e-rider said:


> for city riding, a freewheel is probably a much more convenient option so why not. However, you will not be as cool and will not get as many girls! If you ride fixed long enough you'll get used to it.



Theres nothing wrong or inconvenient with fixed for city riding, I commuted on fixed for years, I've also used fixed for utility rides.


----------



## martint235 (9 Mar 2016)

I'm exactly the same as the OP with my Mango. I just couldn't get on with fixed in a commuting environment, there was just too much other stuff for me to worry about that the pedals going round!!! I am going to put my Mango back on to fixed though and take it to the local park and practise until I get on with it. I may be some time.


----------



## dave r (9 Mar 2016)

martint235 said:


> I'm exactly the same as the OP with my Mango. I just couldn't get on with fixed in a commuting environment, there was just too much other stuff for me to worry about that the pedals going round!!! I am going to put my Mango back on to fixed though and take it to the local park and practise until I get on with it. I may be some time.



I always enjoyed commuting on fixed, I never worried about what the legs were doing I just let them get on with it, I always thought that not having to keep changing gear was a bonus.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2016)

dave r said:


> I always enjoyed commuting on fixed, I never worried about what the legs were doing I just let them get on with it, I always thought that not having to keep changing gear was a bonus.



bit like driving an automatic


----------



## potsy (9 Mar 2016)

biggs682 said:


> bit like driving an automatic


Or riding it single-speed


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2016)

potsy said:


> Or riding it single-speed


could be


----------



## dave r (11 Mar 2016)

potsy said:


> Or riding it single-speed




The last time I rode single speed was in the late 1950's early 1960's when I was a small boy, and I can't remember whats it like to ride single speed


----------



## potsy (11 Mar 2016)

User said:


> It is a bit like a combination of the worst parts of fixed and gears.


Or a bit like fixed but no silly high speed pedalling down big hills


----------



## potsy (11 Mar 2016)

User said:


> That is what I said


Ok.


----------



## wheresthetorch (14 Mar 2016)

Sorry - been away with no internet. 

Thanks for all the comments and suggestions - maybe I'll give it another go in the summer . . . maybe . . .


----------



## rb58 (14 Mar 2016)

potsy said:


> Or a bit like fixed but no silly high speed pedalling down big hills


I find fixed not at all like riding single speed. Especially going up hills. I agree it's a love it or hate it thing. I had no problem switching to fixed three or four years ago and find it completely natural. SPDs for me.


----------



## 3narf (23 Mar 2016)

wheresthetorch said:


> So, I've been riding my new Mango 'fixed' for a few days, but decided I don't like it.
> 
> I couldn't get my toes in the straps properly with the pedals going round all the time, and every time I stopped at, for example, a junction, the pedals were in the wrong place for setting off. And I definitely can't track-stand!!
> 
> I expect I'll be told I should MTFU, but it took the enjoyment out of the bike for me, so we're back on freewheel.



Good on you!


----------

